# Günstiges Objektiv



## goela (9. April 2003)

Bin gerade per Zufall auf ein Objektiv gestossen, wo ich mich Frage, ob der Preis realistisch ist oder ein Druckfehler!

Versteht diesen Thread nicht als Fun-Thread, sondern mich interessiert wirklich, ob der Preis stimmt!
Wenn ja, was ist da so besonders an diesem Objektiv!

Hier der Link

Schaut nach *Canon  EF 14 mm 1/2.8 L USM *


----------



## caesar (9. April 2003)

sei mir nicht böse, aber dieser preis ist doch eher utopisch 

und sag jetzt nicht, du hättest das geglaubt!

/caesar_


----------



## Sebastianus (10. April 2003)

Ja lol! Wenn man einfach mal die Preise der anderen Objektive vergleicht merkt man doch recht schnell, dass es fast keine Objektive über 1500 EUR gibt! Wäre auch a bisserl sehr komisch!

14mm ist zwar wirklich weitwinklig und 2.8 von der Lichtstärke auch super, aber trotzdem bei weitem nciht sooo teuer


----------



## goela (10. April 2003)

> sei mir nicht böse, aber dieser preis ist doch eher utopisch
> 
> und sag jetzt nicht, du hättest das geglaubt!



Nicht wirklich! Aber es ja schliesslich allerhand auf der Welt was viel kostet aber nichts Wert ist!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. April 2003)

Hi,

das Objektiv kostet 1/100 von dem, was da steht. 

Da wollte jemand vermutlich noch ,00 dranhängen und hat das Komma bei der Eingabe des Preises vergessen.

Also wie gesagt, für rund 2.500 Euro kann man stolzer Besitzer eines weitgehend überflüssigen Superweitwinkels werden. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------

